# FIX IT SO IT BRAKES



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 11, 2020)

I HAVE AN OLDER DiACRO 12" FINGER BRAKE THAT I LOVE TO USE FOR SMALLER SHEET METAL WORK .
IT'S A GREAT LITTLE MACHINE AND I HAVE ENOUGH FINGERS TO FILL IT UP TWICE .

ONE PROBLEM WAS THAT QUITE A FEW OF THE FINGERS WERE MISSING THE TOE CLAMPS
SO I HAD TO MOVE THEM AROUND FOR SOME SETUPS .





THE CLAMPS ARE DIRT SIMPLE & MADE FROM 1/4' THICK ANGLE IRON .
ALL OF THE FACTORY ONES ARE 3/4" WIDE SO YOU NEED 3 OF THEM FOR A SIX INCH FINGER .

I WANTED TO MAKE SOME REPLACEMENT TOE CLAMPS BUT WITH IMPROVEMENTS .
THE 6" 3" AND THE 6" OPEN FINGER ALL USED MULTIPLE CLAMPS .

MY IDEA WAS TO MAKE FULL WIDTH CLAMPS FOR THE WIDER FINGERS .
ANOTHER WAS TO PUT LIGHT DUTY SPRINGS AROUND EACH BOLT TO MAKE THEM EASIER TO INSTALL .

I BOUGHT A 24" PIECE OF 1.25 x 1.25 ANGLE IRON FOR 8 BUCKS AND CUT IT TO THE LENGTHS I NEEDED .
THE ENDS WERE MILLED TO .020" LESS THAN THE WIDTH OF THE FINGERS TO ENSURE THEY DON'T INTERFERE WITH EACH OTHER .
( THE FACTORY CLAMPS HAVE SAW CUT ENDS ! )






I MILLED ONE LEG OF THE CLAMPS DOWN TO 1.000 FOR THE VERTICAL SIDE OF THE CLAMPS . 
THE HOLES WERE DRILLED .010 OVERSIZE TO BE SURE THE CLAMPS STAY LOOSE ON THE 5/16 BOLTS .   





ONCE DONE THE CLAMPS WERE DEBURRED , DE-SCALED AND PAINTED WITH HUNTER GREEN KRYLON .
I WENT THROUGH THE SAME PROCESS WITH ALL THE STOCK CLAMPS .






THESE WERE ASSEMBLED WITH NEW GRADE 8 HARDWARE AND THE SPRINGS THAT WORK WONDERFULLY .
THIS PROJECT WAS SIMPLER THAN MOST OF MY UPGRADES BUT WAS JUST AS SATISFYING .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

The heck with the painted parts and hanging up and drying - what are those two minis out of focus in the background.
They look cool.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 11, 2020)

middle.road said:


> The heck with the painted parts and hanging up and drying - what are those two minis out of focus in the background.
> They look cool.


Lol, saw those too, I think at least one is a BMW 600?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 11, 2020)

THE RED & WHITE ONE IS A 1958 BMW ISETTA
THE TURQUOISE ONE IS A 1959 MESSERSCHMITT TG-500

I GOT THEM OUT OF THE SHOP TO WASH THEM A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2020)

When I was growing up my Great-Uncle had 3 or 4 Isettas - They were not in that good of shape.
No one in the family could ever figure out why he had them or where he got them from.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2020)

middle.road said:


> No one in the family could ever figure out why he had them



Most likely he knew the " American Pickers " show would appear many years later !


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 12, 2020)

Most likely he knew the " American Pickers " show would appear many years later ! 
THE PICKERS NEVER CAME LOOKING FOR ME .

I HAVE HAD QUITE A FEW MICROCARS AND CURRENTLY HAVE 3 ISETTAS , 3 MESSERSCHMITTS
A HMV FREEWAY AND ONE OF JUST TWO GOLIATH GOLI TRUCKS IN THE USA .


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 12, 2020)

Had a friend back in the 70's that converted an Isetta to Corvair power and a much widened rear axel with larger, wider tires. Very Big Daddy looking setup. You have some very nice Machines there. Mike


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 12, 2020)

Had a friend back in the 70's that converted an Isetta to Corvair power and a much widened rear axel with larger, wider tires. 
Very Big Daddy looking setup. You have some very nice Machines there. Mike 

YES , I KNEW BILL SCHUTT TOO . 
THE CORSETTA WAS ACTUALLY DONE BY A HIGH SCHOOL SHOP CLASS 
BEFORE BILL OWNED IT .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 12, 2020)

nice cars & nice work on the finger brake!


----------

